# White light on a weapon, a ???..............



## Garry (20 Dec 2005)

I installed a surefire light on my AR. With my head up and out of the (iron) sights I can see fine at about 75 yards (plenty of distance for me) . However, with my eyes into the sights I have a hail of a time acquiring the target. 

Do I need a brighter light? Maybe position the light differently??

Thanks....and Merry Christmas!

Garry


----------



## mudgunner49 (20 Dec 2005)

Garry said:
			
		

> I installed a surefire light on my AR. With my head up and out of the (iron) sights I can see fine at about 75 yards (plenty of distance for me) . However, with my eyes into the sights I have a hail of a time acquiring the target.
> 
> Do I need a brighter light? Maybe position the light differently??
> 
> ...



How have you mounted it (mount type - LaRue/SF/Troy/Weaver ring etc...) and in what position (3/6/9 o'clock)?? What type of light are you using (SF/Pentagon/Digilight/LaRue BattleLight/MiniMag held in place with guntape...).   Each of these will have a bearing on the answer to your question...


blake


----------



## Garry (20 Dec 2005)

surefire 6P, 120 lumens, mounted on weaver rings at 6 O'clock position (planning on moving to 9 O'clock//ejection port side)

thanks


----------



## KevinB (20 Dec 2005)

Garry -- you need an optic    

Seriously in low light with the white light illuminating the tgt it is easier to place a red dot (Aimpoint or Eotech) on the tgt and tap tap...


Irons are hard to pick up in low light / against a contrasting background / while moving / and when your eye is drawn to the light impact not to the front post.

With a CCO you look at the tgt and put the dot on it - much easier.


6 O" is the prefered mounting position for a light - if you have no issues of underbarrel attachments


----------



## Garry (20 Dec 2005)

Kevin,
Agree 100% that an optic of some sort is the way to go, and ($$ permitting) I'll go down that road. However, in the meantime, I still have coyote's that are trying to get at pigs, goats, and chickens. (one way shooting gallery- my favourite). Granted that I'll have to learn all over again how to shoot (never used optics) however, in the mean time, I'm very comfortable with the iron sights...and seem to see through them fine at night....just very slow on acquiring the target with the sights.

 Was hoping to avoid the extra $$ right now.....guess I'm hooped, will start reading the threads to see what sight is  best for me.

Thanks all...and Merry Christmas!

Cheers-Garry


----------



## Lerch (24 Dec 2005)

Think about the targeting you do. Are you going for a quick snapshot or do you want some magnification. If you go for snapshots, get a reflex sight (open reticule, easy acquisition). If you want some magnification, start with aimpoints and see what you like.
Also, just play with the position of you torch and see which works best for you.


----------



## KevinB (25 Dec 2005)

An Aimpoint has no magnification...

There's a lane kid, and your way out of it...


----------



## mudgunner49 (25 Dec 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> An Aimpoint has no magnification...
> 
> There's a lane kid, and your way out of it...



...what he said!!  

Kevin - my bride gave me an EoTech for Christmas... what a woman!!!


be safe,

blake


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2005)

If I was a regular user of long barrels, I'd snap up an EOTech in a heartbeat....well worth the coin.  Someone told me they're going for $175US in KAF PX...that true?  Maybe I'll try and drop down and pic one up on spec???

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## gate_guard (25 Dec 2005)

It seems the trend in law enforcement is towards pistol mounted lights now as well. Makes sense since its a cardinal rule in LE to have one hand free at all times and if you've got a sidearm in one hand and a flashlight in the other... But is the concern over the flashlight giving the bad guy a reference point to return fire a valid one? I know the FBI teaches a method of holding the flashlight with an extended arm to the side for this very reason. Thoughts? If you guys think I'm hijacking let me know and I'll start another thread.


----------



## brihard (25 Dec 2005)

gate_guard said:
			
		

> It seems the trend in law enforcement is towards pistol mounted lights now as well. Makes sense since its a cardinal rule in LE to have one hand free at all times and if you've got a sidearm in one hand and a flashlight in the other... But is the concern over the flashlight giving the bad guy a reference point to return fire a valid one? I know the FBI teaches a method of holding the flashlight with an extended arm to the side for this very reason. Thoughts? If you guys think I'm hijacking let me know and I'll start another thread.



Amature opinion here, but here's my thoughts on the matter.

I'm a proficient pistol shot (on the range, at least), but by no means excellent, and that's two handed. I'd think that it would be preferable to have your light mounted such that you could fire with a proper two handed stance- one handed firing will almost always be less accurate.

If you're in pistol range, the enemy's gonna be close, and if you're gonna mount a light on a weapon, it might as well be one that's gonna blind or at least dazzle them when you shine it in their face- if you can't double tap them before they shoot you even with the advantage of them being dazzled, you're hurting anyway. My thoughts would be that you oughtn't be walking around with the pistol out anyways, it's more likely a desperate transition form your rifle, or you're in a situation where a rifle isn't normally called for; you certainly don't go looking for trouble with a sidearm...


----------



## Kal (26 Dec 2005)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Amature opinion here, but here's my thoughts on the matter.



As much as I like the idea of the light being weapon mounted, if it were possible I would want the light away from my body at all times.  Like anything though, to be utilized properly it requires practice (a lot of) to become proficient with.  

Edited - didn't understand Brihard's post


----------



## KevinB (26 Dec 2005)

+1 for pistol mounted light.

The light should be bright enough that it does not serve as as aiming point -- and it is only placed on when ID'ing tgt's prior to engaging.

  I'm looking for a Safariland 6004 for a Glock19/17 and SFX200b Mounted....


----------



## Hopkins (26 Dec 2005)

A light?
Just use the combat sights located on the top of the C79 sight.  The little pricks up top there...Good enough...Don't need optics on that weapon anyways.


----------



## Britney Spears (26 Dec 2005)




----------



## TCBF (26 Dec 2005)

"I still have coyote's that are trying to get at pigs, goats, and chickens."

- Well, if you could use the services of a Savage 112V Series J in .22/250, I and it are avail for a nominal fee (zero).



Britney - explain please video.

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (26 Dec 2005)

Oh come ON. Stay in your lane? Get it?


----------



## TCBF (26 Dec 2005)

I am blind and my dog is dead.

 :-[

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (26 Dec 2005)

Did you run him into the ground?


----------



## TCBF (26 Dec 2005)

Yeah, he cut across my lane.


----------



## Kal (26 Dec 2005)

Pte Hopkins said:
			
		

> A light?
> Just use the combat sights located on the top of the C79 sight.  The little pricks up top there...Good enough...Don't need optics on that weapon anyways.



   Dude, I'm not going to tell you how ridiculous your statement is and embarrass you, there are individuals here that are much more qualified, experienced and just plain cruel than I to do that to you.  To be fair though, your statement isn't completely false.  One doesn't require optics on their C7/M16/AR15 series rifle for effective close and medium range shooting.  However, most _shooters_ usually opt for one because they can utilize these tools to improve their fighting.  Besides, the mounted light isn't supposed to be used as an aiming device, only to illuminate an area or target.


----------



## Hopkins (27 Dec 2005)

True, I realized after I posted...I got the general impression it's a stay on all the time kinda thing...Accidental slip


----------

